# Смещение шейных позвонков при движениях



## ВероникаМарс (15 Июл 2021)

Здравствуйте, меня зовут Вероника, 30 лет. Вопрос такой: может ли быть гиперподвижность(?) шейных позвонков без травм и спортивных нагрузок? В шее во время поворотов, наклонов и качания головой, наклоненной вниз; в положении лежа на валике при движении чувствую щелчки и приятное облегчение, иногда голова перестает болеть, и мышцы шейные расслабляются. При неверных движениях начинается головокружение, шум и давление на уши, слабость шейных мышц( голову нужно положить). Из заболеваний у меня дисфункция ВНЧС. Подскажите пожалуйста, что со мной? Может ли такое быть, что действительно смещаются при движениях шейные позвонки и что с этим можно делать? Прикладываю заключение Дуплекса ПА, Рентгена ШОП и МРТ ШОП.


----------



## La murr (15 Июл 2021)

@ВероникаМарс, Вероника, здравствуйте!
Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## ВероникаМарс (15 Июл 2021)

Прикрепляю распечатки, которые мне выдали, рентген и УЗИ


----------



## AIR (15 Июл 2021)

ВероникаМарс написал(а):


> Может ли такое быть, что действительно смещаются при движениях шейные позвонки и что с этим можно делать?


Может такое быть, но для того , чтобы это подтвердить,  делаются рентгеновские снимки шейного отдела позвоночника с функциональными пробами.  То есть ваше рентгенологическое исследование явно "недоделанное".. кроме этих двух снимков делаются ещё два - сбоку при максимальном сгибании и максимальном разгибании..
В принципе,  по вашим жалобам с имеющимися обследованиями и  так можно всё объяснить , но если сделаете снимки , то объяснение будет гораздо более наглядным и понятным.. 
Даже докторам..


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (16 Июл 2021)

Мне остаётся лишь присоединиться к мнению доктора Рудковского А.И.


----------



## ВероникаМарс (16 Июл 2021)

AIR написал(а):


> Может такое быть, но для того , чтобы это подтвердить,  делаются рентгеновские снимки шейного отдела позвоночника с функциональными пробами.  То есть ваше рентгенологическое исследование явно "недоделанное".. кроме этих двух снимков делаются ещё два - сбоку при максимальном сгибании и максимальном разгибании..
> В принципе,  по вашим жалобам с имеющимися обследованиями и  так можно всё объяснить , но если сделаете снимки , то объяснение будет гораздо более наглядным и понятным..
> Даже докторам..


Спасибо за ответ. Очень не хочется делать дополнительные рентгены, в поликлинике на него не направили, и очень не хочется дополнительно облучаться, за год 3 ФЛГ и эти 2 Рентгена. Если какое-нибудь другое обследование так же поможет ответить на вопрос, я бы лучше сделала его, но с радостью выслушаю ваши предположение по имеющимся обследованиям.


----------



## AIR (16 Июл 2021)

ВероникаМарс написал(а):


> Очень не хочется делать дополнительные рентгены, в поликлинике на него не направили, и очень не хочется дополнительно облучаться,


От снимков в статике польза "с гулькин нос" 



ВероникаМарс написал(а):


> Если какое-нибудь другое обследование так же поможет ответить на вопрос, я бы лучше сделала его,


Не поможет..



ВероникаМарс написал(а):


> но с радостью выслушаю ваши предположение по имеющимся обследованиям.


Придётся "верить на слово"


----------



## AIR (16 Июл 2021)

ВероникаМарс написал(а):


> Вопрос такой: может ли быть гиперподвижность(?) шейных позвонков без травм и спортивных нагрузок?


Может.
На снимке левое плечо несколько выше из-за напряжения и укорочения трапециевидной и лестничных мышц, верхней зубчатой.  Они крепятся некоторыми пучками к нижне шейным позвонкам и, соответственно,  тянут их в сою сторону.
Также видно как голова наклонена на уровне С0-С1-С2 немного вправо и чуть повернуть влево.. и первый позвонок сзади немного "подтянут " к черепу. это из-за напряжения мышц этого уровня больше сзади справа.. Обычная компенсаторная реакция вследствие особенности строения шейных позвонков.



ВероникаМарс написал(а):


> В шее во время поворотов, наклонов и качания головой, наклоненной вниз; в положении лежа на валике при движении чувствую щелчки и приятное облегчение


Как уже писал, нижние позвонки при сидении, стоянии,  то есть статической нагрузки,  тянет в одну сторону,  а верхние в другую.. средним из-за этого смещения неприятно. Подвигали немножко шеей, напряжённые мышцы немного расслабились и позвонки "вернулись на место"...но как понадобится опять держать шею, они снова потяну позвонки в разные стороны с последующим дискомфортом.



ВероникаМарс написал(а):


> При неверных движениях начинается головокружение, шум и давление на уши, слабость шейных мышц( голову нужно положить).


А избыточное движение,  по силе, амплитуде,  скорости , эту бяка и вызывает.. и чем дальше, тем это будет легче возникать и чаще.



ВероникаМарс написал(а):


> Из заболеваний у меня дисфункция ВНЧС.


Это уже результат выше описанных мышечно-тонических нарушений,  так сказать естественное развитие ситуации.. Мышечно-тонические нарушения постепенно "поднимаются вверх" и вовлекают сустав.



ВероникаМарс написал(а):


> Подскажите пожалуйста, что со мной?


Уже подсказал.



ВероникаМарс написал(а):


> Может ли такое быть, что действительно смещаются при движениях шейные позвонки


Некоторые действительно смещаются,  а некоторые нет (хотя и должны).



ВероникаМарс написал(а):


> и что с этим можно делать?


Работать... но правильно.


----------



## ВероникаМарс (17 Июл 2021)

@AIR, спасибо за ответ! Вчера было улучшение, пол дня голова держалась и поворачивалась нормально, вторую половину дня сначала напрягались мышцы шеи вдоль позвонков, потом под суставами челюсти, к вечеру могла только лежать или сидеть, облокотив голову на спинку стула.
Начала неделю назад делать гимнастику по Шишонину, хожу на физиотерапию магнит и ток, массаж начнётся на следующей неделе.
Неделю назад была у невролога-мануального терапевта, покрутил голову и сказал, что мне к остеопату.
Подскажите, как ещё можно работать, может быть есть упражнения правильные для конкретно моей ситуации?


----------



## AIR (17 Июл 2021)

ВероникаМарс написал(а):


> Начала неделю назад делать гимнастику по Шишонину,


Есть нюансы в выполнении.



ВероникаМарс написал(а):


> Подскажите, как ещё можно работать, может быть есть упражнения правильные для конкретно моей ситуации?


На форуме InnaInna как-то скомпоновала.


----------

